# كــــــتــــــاب Manual of Engineering Drawing للـــــــتـــــحـــــمــــيـــــل



## العرندس (10 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تفضلوا لتحميل الكتاب الشهير ... 

Manual of Engineering Drawing

صورة غلاف الكتاب 







حملوا رابط التحميل من المرفقات .. 

- الكتاب مرفوع إلى موقع Zupload 
- صيغة الكتاب Pdf
- عدد صفحات الكتاب 308 صفحة !!
- حجم ملف التحميل .. 5.76 ميجابايت .. 
- الكتاب مليء بالصور التوضيحية والرسومات الهندسية .. 

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم​


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (10 يناير 2007)

الكتاب مستواه جيد وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ثومة (10 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## mbaumi (10 يناير 2007)

هذا الكتاب أكثر من رائع اشكرك شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## ابو حسين (11 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

شكراً اخي محمد على هذا الكتاب القيم وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## volda (11 يناير 2007)

مشكور علي الافادة
كتاب رائع


----------



## kamal marei (11 يناير 2007)

مشكور على الكتاب القيم


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (11 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل , لكن حملت الكتاب ولم يفتح على Pdf فما المشكلة ؟


----------



## سعود الكعبي (11 يناير 2007)

يا سلام عليك يالعرندس 


وينك من زمان ؟

عسى المانع خيييييييييييييييييييير .. قلت بعد عيد الفطر بتنزل لنا كتب كتيييييييييييييييييييرة

يالله مشكور ...... من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (31 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## engineer faris (27 فبراير 2010)

يرجى من الأخوة اللذين تمكنو من تحميل الكتاب أن يرشدوننا لطريقة تمكننا من التحميل, لأنني لم أتمكن من ذللك,
وشكرا


----------



## nartop (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مراد جداه (27 فبراير 2010)

اين اجد المرفقات اخي الكريم


----------



## fokary (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

لم يفلح البحث00000الرجاء التأكد00000مع التقدير


----------



## hhhkhalil (19 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## neseergolden (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hamzeaziz (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العامر55 (21 مارس 2010)

الرجاء / كيف يمكن تحميل الكتاب


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (22 مارس 2010)

*مشكور علي الافادة
كتاب رائع*​


----------



## eng_commun (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## neseergolden (29 مارس 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## ابو بكرشورة (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## zaid-souni (3 أبريل 2010)

الموقع لا يفتح أخي الكريم،عموما جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود.


----------



## محمد البوب (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يوليو 2010)

رابط جديد

http://www.4shared.com/file/4742012...ineering_Drawing.html?dirPwdVerified=1dfd5c4c


----------



## mahmoud66 (23 يوليو 2010)

شكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخى العزيز


----------



## tarekgad (23 يوليو 2010)

Thanks my brother mohamed mech and god bless you


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (28 يوليو 2010)

يا اخي لم استطع ان احمل هذا الكتاب لوتسمح ممكن تحدد اوتشرح كيف نحملة وجزاك اللة خير وشكرا


----------



## الاعصم (28 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng a7mad (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## AZERE (16 أكتوبر 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## AZERE (16 أكتوبر 2010)

lien marche pas


----------



## youssefriad2010 (30 مايو 2011)

thanx


----------



## mohamed haytham (4 يونيو 2011)

هوة فين الرابط


----------



## صالح السكيكدي (4 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## yasmino (29 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## issa1231412 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

الله لا يهينك توني مسجل في الموقع وعاوز الكتاب , لكن الروابط قديمة ومعطوبة فإذا ممكن تنزله من جديد 
الله يجعل والديك في الجنة محتاجة ضروري


----------



## mustafatel (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عاشق الأمير (5 نوفمبر 2011)

أتمنى تحميل الكتاب على سيرفر جديد
لأن السيرفر الحالي لا يعمل
ولكم جزيل الشكر والحب


----------



## عاشق الأمير (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الى كل الأخوة الذين لديهم هذا الكتاب 
يرجى تحميله على لنك جديد
ولكم جزيل الشكر والإحترام


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (6 نوفمبر 2011)

HTTP Error 404.0 - Not Found


----------



## elbresy (10 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## سعيد معمل (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا سمحت اخى الكريم ممكن توضحلى اين الرابط او كيف احمل الكتاب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Nadal Star (10 نوفمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم الكتاب ضروري جدا بالنسبة لي

ياريت لو يتم رفعه على سيرفر آخر


----------



## سعيد معمل (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أخى الكريم جارى التحميل وكل عام وانت بخير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## Mohammed Ibraheem (5 يناير 2012)

يرجى تحميل الكتاب على سيرفر آخر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

